
Huawei Under Fire for Calling Taiwan a Country - sexy_seedbox
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-08-15/chinese-champion-huawei-under-fire-for-calling-taiwan-a-country
======
Nasrudith
What was the quote? "A gaffe in politics is accidentally telling the truth?" I
don't get why that doublespeak delusion has been honored for so long. Hell
even in South Korea which maintains one Korea doesn't get offended by
referring to North Korea as a separate country currently. I guess because they
have actual legitimacy compared to them.

~~~
mytailorisrich
The Chinese government withdrew to the province of Taiwan at the end of the
civil war.

The communists proclaimed a new republic, the People's Republic of China, over
the whole of China and thereby decreed that the Republic of China has ceased
to exist.

Following this logic Taiwan is simply under the control of "rebels".

That would have been 'fine' if the new regime had quickly 'finished off' the
job but they didn't. With time this has become a tedious mental gymnastics,
and also probably counter-productive for them...

